

The 48 Japanese Schoolgirls Aiming to Take Over the World - Sato
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2011/10/the-48-japanese-schoolgirls-aiming-to-take-over-the-world/246843/

======
michaelpinto
K-pop is really crushing it in Europe right now -- and as for Japan the rising
start to look at is the amazing Kyary Pamyu Pamyu:
<http://youtu.be/yzC4hFK5P3g>

